# Wie kann man das Problem mit der BLOB-Spalte lösen?



## ebruss17 (11. Feb 2015)

Soo ich habe eine Tabelle "Blob", die entweder Textfiles, XML-Files oder zip-Files beinhalten kann, erzeugt:


```
CREATE TABLE "RT"."BLOB" 
(   "B_ID" INTEGER NOT NULL GENERATED ALWAYS AS IDENTITY ( START WITH 1 INCREMENT BY 1 MINVALUE 1 MAXVALUE 2147483647 NO CYCLE CACHE 20),
        "L_ID" INTEGER NOT NULL,
        "ATTACHMENTS" BLOB(1048576) NOT NULL,
        "NAME" VARCHAR(600)
    )
```

Ich möchte jetzt, dass der Name des original files dessen inhalt im blob (in der Datenbank die Spalte "ATTACHMENTS") gelandet ist anzeigen als link auf der JSP-Seite. Das geht auch problemlos. 
WENN man dann auf den Namen klickt, sollte der blob (in der Datenbanktabelle die Spalte "ATTACHMENTS") aus der tabelle geladen werden und dann entweder je nach format entsprechend in einer nächsten JSP-Seite angzeigt werden - ohne zusätzlich aufbereitung. Habt ihr ne Idee wie ich das umsetzen könnte? Wie sollte der INSERT-Befehl denn in der command line dafür aussen?


----------



## Joose (11. Feb 2015)

Zu diesem Problem hast du schon ein Thema (http://www.java-forum.org/datenbankprogrammierung/165587-textdateien-blob-abgespeichert-datenbanktabelle-auslesen-2.html#post1049228) aufgemacht und dort wird dir auch schon geholfen.
Daher schließe ich diesen Thread hier.


----------

